# Muffin & Willow at the Kensington Show



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

We had a great day but I forgot to take any photos. Luckily some have been put up on Petplanet thanks to Steve:

Kensington Kitten & Neuter Cat Club 2011 - Pictures by Steve Stanton | Kensington Kitten & Neuter Cat Club - 30/07/11

Muffin is Topmarx Cupcake, (fifth row, second right) she got her first Grand Premier certificate.

Willow is Countrystyle Quick Silver (fifth row, right) and won her second Premier certificate.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

They are both lovely. Have to say I saw the pic of Muffin the other day and thought what a nice colour. Weldone on their wins.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations to Muffin and Willow :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Well done BSH , both Willow and Muffin looked stunning on the day , well deserved awards, was a good day all round, best wishes...........Chris


----------

